# Wood Stove pellets for Cat litter?



## jfinner1 (Mar 14, 2011)

I've been using the wood pellet litter for my rabbits for a while, and I love it. I've considered switching my cat to it as well, but I've been hesitant to make the change. Well, it just so happens that I forgot to buy cat litter last week. So today is clean the boxes day, and I have no kitty litter, but tons of wood pellets. I could put it off until I go to the store tomorrow, but I figured if I wanted to switch the cat to wood pellets, today would be the day to do it. Does anyone else use wood pellets for their cat? What can you tell me? they are great at covering up the rabbit smell, do they work as well for cats?


----------



## Nela (Mar 14, 2011)

I had tried the similar compact recycled paper pellet at one point due to my allergies and I must say, I was not happy at all. I didn't find it nearly absorbent enough for the cats and the poops just stay there basically so the cats would often have poop stuck on their paws. They hated the litter. I cannot use the wood because of my allergies but I expect it would be similar. Of course, when you ran out of cat litter, it makes for a good backup Hehehe. 

That's been my experience with it.


----------

